# Tavern Bland & 'Fresh From The Farm' Shop, Lincolnshire, December 2012



## ZerO81 (Feb 2, 2013)

*
Tavern Bland & 'Fresh From The Farm' Shop

Very little informaion exists for this place, aside from it was a tavern as far back as 1872 before becoming a private home with attached farm shop and nurseries.

The tavern itself closed its doors for the last time in 1974.


[1]






[2]





[3]





[4]





[5]





[6] & [7]








[8]





[9]





[10]





[11]





[12] & [13]








[14]





[15]





Visited with Explorer62

Full gallery Here 

*​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

Great shots as always dude!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 2, 2013)

I love this place.... Thanks for sharning...
one day...


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 2, 2013)

*Looks like a crackin lil splore this does... ACE pix!*


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice work mate the looks good


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 2, 2013)

What a cracking house.


----------



## mookster (Feb 2, 2013)

That's awesome, love the oldschool signage on the front of the shop


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 2, 2013)

nice one mate - was a good day


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 2, 2013)

Perfect report! Looks like a great location, and nice to see it hasn't been totally looted...


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> Perfect report! Looks like a great location, and nice to see it hasn't been totally looted...



Oh don't be misguided - between my solo visit and this visit with Zero ( a mere fortnight apart) a railway loco had gone and since we've been I hear all the train stuff has gone.

such a shame that folk nick stuff


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 2, 2013)

It is a shame, stealing stuff ruins the experience for people visiting, and also I find it hugely disrespectful to loot the belongings of someone who could well be dead...


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 2, 2013)

agree 100% on both counts


----------



## skankypants (Feb 2, 2013)

Went here few months ago,,,,your shots make it look great...thanks...


----------



## Bones out (Feb 2, 2013)

Love this .


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 3, 2013)

Am supremely envious - looks simply magical....frozen in time....simply have to go! Agree with the comments about taking the trains, from a selfish point of view it's these items which give a place such history and that personal touch apart from it being very poor taste...great report however.


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words people, it was only a small place really, but was nice to get out and about again after a few months off.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice topic layout, very clear and simple!
What's the date on that letter in photo 11?

Like the look of this place a lot.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 4, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Nice topic layout, very clear and simple!
> What's the date on that letter in photo 11?
> 
> Like the look of this place a lot.



I just checked my shot of it and it's 22 August 2012


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful photos! Love the retro lettering on the sign! 
Quality report mate!


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 4, 2013)

Cracking stuff there mate, these are the best spores


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 5, 2013)

Made it look more interesting than I've seen it look before  
Some serious split toning too!!!


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, proper good pics and great processing


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 5, 2013)

Cheers for the comments everyone 



birdinanaviary said:


> Some serious split toning too!!!



I put you excellent advice and tuition to use, way off your standards though.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice find and fab pics


----------



## HughieD (Feb 10, 2013)

Blimey...the things people leave behind. Top notch set there.


----------



## darbians (Feb 14, 2013)

I am loving this mate. Some really nice shots here!!!


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 14, 2013)

Many thanks darbians


----------

